# Horse Rearing and Tall Chick on Very Small Pony



## horsexquad




----------



## myhorsesonador

is that you ridding the rearing horse?


----------



## myhorsesonador

sorry for the dubble post but if that is you ridding please dont ever hit a horse on the head like that.


----------



## mom2pride

Wow...cracking him on the head sure got the point across *rolls eyes*


----------



## Allison Finch

I loved the pony video. That pony could carry a grown man all day and have no problems. They do it in Scotland all the time. That's what shetlands were bred to do.

The other video got my blood boiling. That rider need to get OUT OF THAT HORSE"S MOUTH. She sits back on her hands hitting that bit so hard. No wonder she reared! The rider needs to learn to use her seat and legs, so she won't have only her hands to rely on. 

Hitting the horse's ears is ridiculous. I always say violence begins where knowledge ENDS!!

Also, take those doggone draw reins away from her. Is she using them to keep her from rearing? Use crutches instead of training?

Sorry for the rant, but that video got right under my skin.


----------



## MacabreMikolaj

Her friend videotaped the horse rearing, it wasn't her riding. But that fact that she has a "smiley" face after the description on YouTube kind of alerts me to what kind of equestrian you are if you saw nothing wrong with that outrageous display of cruelty and stupidity. Don't abuse your animal if you're too inexperienced to know how to ride or use equipment properly.


----------



## Allison Finch

MacabreMikolaj said:


> Her friend videotaped the horse rearing, it wasn't her riding. But that fact that she has a "smiley" face after the description on YouTube kind of alerts me to what kind of equestrian you are if you saw nothing wrong with that outrageous display of cruelty and stupidity. Don't abuse your animal if you're too inexperienced to know how to ride or use equipment properly.


 

:twisted:
LOL! Tell us how you REALLY feel!!

While I might not have said it quite like that, I made my opinion clear.


----------



## dressagexlee

I agree with everyone on the rearing video. The look on that horse's face is not a happy one, and he very tense. A rearing horse is a horse that feels they can't go forward, so whacking him on the head isn't going to encourage him to move forward.
And draw riens, in my opinion, show just how unfeeling a rider really is and how fixated on headset they are. If somebody can name an actual use for them, or show me a rider using them responsibly, please do so.


----------



## 1dog3cats17rodents

The pony was adorable! 

The other video was just... awful. The horse reared because the rider was ripping it's mouth off. Poor thing


----------



## veganchick

MacabreMikolaj said:


> Her friend videotaped the horse rearing, it wasn't her riding. But that fact that she has a "smiley" face after the description on YouTube kind of alerts me to what kind of equestrian you are if you saw nothing wrong with that outrageous display of cruelty and stupidity. Don't abuse your animal if you're too inexperienced to know how to ride or use equipment properly.


Agreed.


----------



## MacabreMikolaj

Allison Finch said:


> :twisted:
> LOL! Tell us how you REALLY feel!!
> 
> While I might not have said it quite like that, I made my opinion clear.


LOL, sorry, I just cannot STAND watching an animal being mistreated when it's behavior is so clearly the entire fault of the rider. Just makes my blood boil!


----------



## dressagexlee

MacabreMikolaj said:


> LOL, sorry, I just cannot STAND watching an animal being mistreated when it's behavior is so clearly the entire fault of the rider. Just makes my blood boil!


Hahah, well said! I'm the same way! ~


----------



## omgpink

Uhm if smacking the horse on the had the first time for rearing and than the horse reared again, I'm pretty sure that hitting her again stops her from rearing. 

And I absolutely agree with MacabreMikolaj


----------



## BoarderCowgirl12

I can understand a light tap of your hand on the horses NECK not HEAD! Thats complete bullcrap! That made me cringe when she smaked im with the CROP on the head! I'm firious!!


----------



## Honeysuga

Maybe the poster should have given some sort or explanation for the videos, rather than just posting them just to get everyone riled up.

I agree with everyone on that first video. But I would like to add, where are her parents?? If I saw my child or a child that I was in charge of handling a horse like that if a)it were my child I would bust their rear and school them on how to care for the horse and not allow them to ride unsupervised by me or a trainer for some time if I were ever to allow them near it again b) If I were in charge of them they would get a thorough tongue lashing and be reported to the parents and BO, and not allowed to ride unsupervised for some time.

The pony is cute.


----------



## lacyloo

Where is her trainer? *rolls eyes*
This is disturbing


----------



## Allison Finch

I'm worried that the rider IS the trainer. She doesn't look like a kid. It bothered me that the person taking the video was chuckling, like they were being entertained. Sad!


----------



## omgpink

Allison Finch said:


> I'm worried that the rider IS the trainer. She doesn't look like a kid. It bothered me that the person taking the video was chuckling, like they were being entertained. Sad!


You should read the comments on the youtube video. *sad*


----------



## speedy da fish

you should NEVER hit a horse on the head like that! especially with a whip!
at 0:45 im not suprised he reared after she yanked him in the mouth like that.


----------



## BoarderCowgirl12

Allison Finch said:


> I'm worried that the rider IS the trainer. She doesn't look like a kid. It bothered me that the person taking the video was chuckling, like they were being entertained. Sad!


It bothered me too, that the camera person was chuckling! She should have her horse taked away from her!


----------



## juneau

OMG How can you hit your horse in the head and think that going to make him stop!!!! I was so shocked to see that!!!


----------



## SmoothTrails

Ok. The rearing horse was entirely the fault of the rider there. She yanked his mouth. She went from no pressure to extreme pressure. 

The smacking on the head...really? I've had a friend that cracked eggs on her horses head to stop the rearing that was from the horse having gotten a rider off that way, but after two eggs the hrose stopped. It thought it had bloodied its head and hasn't done it again in the 2 years since then. Smacking the horse on the head was stupid, and the horse probably didn't even put the two together. It was after the horse had come back down, and reinforced that coming down was wrong. DUH! 

I don't even care to watch the second one after seeing that.


----------



## Ariat164

SmoothTrails said:


> Ok. The rearing horse was entirely the fault of the rider there. She yanked his mouth. She went from no pressure to extreme pressure.
> 
> The smacking on the head...really? I've had a friend that cracked eggs on her horses head to stop the rearing that was from the horse having gotten a rider off that way, but after two eggs the hrose stopped. It thought it had bloodied its head and hasn't done it again in the 2 years since then. Smacking the horse on the head was stupid, and the horse probably didn't even put the two together. It was after the horse had come back down, and reinforced that coming down was wrong. DUH!
> 
> I don't even care to watch the second one after seeing that.


lol ive heard of people using water balloons and it made the horse stop. but hitting the horse on the head is definatly rediculous, i could understand smacking the horse on the rump or spining the horse in a circleing, when the horse is misbehaving but from the looks of it the rider caused the problem.


----------



## SmoothTrails

Ariat164 said:


> lol ive heard of people using water balloons and it made the horse stop. but hitting the horse on the head is definatly rediculous, i could understand smacking the horse on the rump or spining the horse in a circleing, when the horse is misbehaving but from the looks of it the rider caused the problem.


Exactly. Her horse started rearing after she allowed a friend to ride her and the horse reared becaue of the rider and the rider got off. When she got on her the horse continued to rear for a few weeks until she got tired of it. Eggs happened to be close not water balloons, so that was what she used. My mom just pushed on the back of her horse's neck. He thought that he had hit something so he quit....lol. 

The rider caused the problem, so in that case if I were the rider I would not have reacted that way. I would have riden it out, moved forward, adn asked more softly for a stop.


----------



## MacabreMikolaj

juneau said:


> OMG How can you hit your horse in the head and think that going to make him stop!!!! I was so shocked to see that!!!


Please pay attention and read all the posts before making accusations. The girl who posted this is NOT the rider. As much as I disagree with the video, attacking the OP when it wasn't her just makes you look foolish and causes misconceptions and bad reputations.


----------



## farmpony84

I'd like to start first off with a reminder of the conscientious ettiquette policy. Let's keep things friendly here and use this video as a way to educate people and not attack.

As for the rearing horse, I watched the video. The first rear was completely the riders fault. As for hitting the horse on the head. I'm the owner of a rearer and I can promise you that it is a very dangerous habit. It's also a hard habit to break, with some horses it is un-breakable.

This rider is the cause of the rears with her heavy handedness and her riding style. This horse could probably be fixed with the right rider/trainer combination. However, when a horse rears, hitting it between the ears IS a tried and true method. However, this rider waited way to long making the punishement have no meaning what so ever. The thought process between hitting a horse between the ears is that the horse thinks it's hitting it's head. It has to be done on the up-movement and it has to be ONE solid hit. That's it. It doesnt even have to be HARD, but it has to be timed perfectly. This rider waited until the horse was on the ground before smacking and then she just hit every which way. Not a good method at all.

She also is not using any counter measures.


----------



## dressagexlee

farmpony84 said:


> She also is not using any counter measures.


Yes, well said. If in a situation you can use counter measures, use the most sensible, gentle measure first.

Allow me to show you a situation when there were no counter measures.
*Note that I am not encouraging people to go out a try this themselves. This girl rides problem horses and young horses for a living, and this particular mare has a history of rearing and flipping over. She was at a show when the horse reverted back to her old habits (once and rearer, always a rearer) and almost flipped over at the in-gate. You can see that the mare made no second thoughts about it, and the rider reacted lightning quick with the best option at the time.


----------



## farmpony84

that sharp yank with the rein is one of my favorites that I use w/ sweetpea. It knocks him off balance and forces him to put his all fours on the ground. What happened to her has happened to me before as well, the spin is so fast you get thrown from the saddle. Nice video.


----------



## eventerwannabe

The rider in the rearing video is one of my favs on youtube... I never would have guessed that she is the type of rider who would do that. I have never seen her be so heavy handed like that before either. I am so, so sad to see her ride like that. She is normally a very lovely rider and does well with most horses, but that...? That was heartbreaking... ),:

I leased a horse that when he was being broken in, they would make him rear and would hit him over the head with an open water jub when he did go up. This made him think that he cracked open his head. Luckly he was very trusting of people so he was fine with people touching his ears by the time that I was riding him. Poor guy though. "/


----------



## dressagexlee

eventerwannabe said:


> I leased a horse that when he was being broken in, they would make him rear and would hit him over the head with an open water jub when he did go up. This made him think that he cracked open his head. Luckly he was very trusting of people so he was fine with people touching his ears by the time that I was riding him. Poor guy though.


...The actually made him rear up? Okay... That's very ***-backwards to me.


----------



## White Foot

Everyone is overreacting.


----------



## eventerwannabe

dressagexlee said:


> ...The actually made him rear up? Okay... That's very ***-backwards to me.


Yes, they made him rear up then would hit him. This would "teach" him to never rear because that would mean that he would make him think he cracked his head open. Poor guy.


----------



## MN Tigerstripes

That doesn't sound very smart.... I'd say keep the horse from rearing in the first place (obviously totally different with a serial rearer). Not really a fan of the first video, the "correction" wasn't well timed and there are other (better IMO) tools to use to make a rearer stop.


----------



## Rissa

You know how I stopped my horse from rearing?

You really want to know?


Because it's TERRIBLE. Horrible. Utter abuse.


I'd lean forward and growl into his ear. As viciously as I could make myself sound. Without fail he'd drop to all fours and arch his neck to look back at me wide eyed.

About three times of that, and one very hoarse (get it?) throat he hasn't reared since.


----------



## Honeysuga

Equestriun,
I don't see how anyone overreacted to the video, it is a clear case of abuse and cause for some outrage among educated and caring horse owners. If you saw someone beating their child in public because they ignored it and it got too far away from her and into trouble, would you not be a little outraged yourself, having seen that is was clearly their fault the incident happened in the first place?

Now I am not comparing horses to children, but my point is that when the person is clearly at fault for the undesirable behavior but takes it out on the subject in an abusive manner, though the subject is only the victim in the first place, it is IMO cause for a little outrage...


----------



## Allison Finch

What I find interesting is that the OP never offered any form of explanation/excuse. Has she left due to embarrassment? Did she really think we would be as amused as the person filming? I'm really puzzeled by her intentions, whatever they were.


----------



## VanillaBean

the OP is the one riding the rearer.
if you go onto the youtube channel the username is the same as it is on here.


----------



## Jillyann

Where has the OP even gone?!


----------



## Lis

Didn't watch the second video but was shocked by the first one. The rears were caused by the rider being too harsh on the poor thing's mouth. Smacking a horse once it has come down is stupid as it reinforces the idea that rearing is acceptable but coming down isn't. You could see where the horse was going to rear as it slowed right down, if her leg had been kept on the horse wouldn't have reared. I feel very sorry for the poor horse.


----------



## Equuestriaan

The OP is not the one on the rearing horse, she's the friend or something. If you click the link at the top of the video, it takes you to the video on youtube and in the comments the OP is defending the rider (her friend)


----------



## MacabreMikolaj

Most EXCELLENT video of the Dressage rider dealing with the rearer. I have no issue with fast and hard methods of dealing with dangerous behavior - the horse was blatantly disrespecting her, she was doing what she could to prevent it and she went up anyway. She dealt with it in an excellent manner, lightning fast reflexes and probably made the horse think twice.

Strapping a horses nose to his chest with a German martingale and then attempting to do vicious "sliding" stops three strides after he's jumped nicely is just ASKING for trouble. When the problems are a direct result of the rider, it's time to stop acting like an obnoxious twit and reflect on why they're happening.

And again - the rider is NOT the OP. Read the info on the video, it's her friend.


----------



## Allison Finch

VanillaBean said:


> the OP is the one riding the rearer.
> if you go onto the youtube channel the username is the same as it is on here.


 
I did and discovered something interesting. Someone there had cut and pasted my original post here and used it as their own opinion as a comment there.

I guess I ought to feel flattered......


You know what saddens me the most? The OP says that this girl is such a great rider.....obviously she is THE girl that the younger riders look up to and admire. This poor riding example is what they are learning to admire, too.


----------



## White Foot

Honeysuga said:


> Equestriun,
> I don't see how anyone overreacted to the video, it is a clear case of abuse and cause for some outrage among educated and caring horse owners. If you saw someone beating their child in public because they ignored it and it got too far away from her and into trouble, would you not be a little outraged yourself, having seen that is was clearly their fault the incident happened in the first place?
> 
> Now I am not comparing horses to children, but my point is that when the person is clearly at fault for the undesirable behavior but takes it out on the subject in an abusive manner, though the subject is only the victim in the first place, it is IMO cause for a little outrage...


To tell you the truth, if I saw a kid acting up then I would hope the mother would smack him/her, and I know most of you will probably take this the wrong way, like everything else. My whole family, and I were raised that if you talked back or acted out then you would get reprimanded, if that meant a butt spanking, then so be it. I turned out great and so didn't my family and many other people I know. That's the problem with most (not all) kids these days, their parents didn't discipline them enough. And that goes the same for horses.* People tend to forget that these are still wild animals; they aren't your children. They can kill you if you don't fix a a problem. I don't know about you, but I'd rather see the horse get reprimanded and get over it, then the rider falling off and dying. I lost my grandmother to a horse that bucked her off, and I would pick her life over a horses any day. 
*
I'm *not* saying she handled it the best way, but everyone calling the rider out over the internet isn't helping either. The people who are freaking out over this obviously haven't been out in the real horse world. This is nothing compared to the things I've and others have seen. I just think everyone is overreacting.

That horse is fine, I bet it doesn't even have a scratch, mentally or physically. I still respect that rider.


----------



## dressagexlee

Nobody can control how many people "call her out". And since the rider is the cause in the first place, why wouldn't you call her out? She _is_ the problem.
And besides, the more people there are to make somebody aware, the more powerful the message gets across.


----------



## wild_spot

^ Wether or not to discpline a rear isn't the issue here - The issue is that the rider CAUSED the rear, did not take any disciplinary or evasive action while it was happening, and then after the fact beat the horse about the ears with a crop.

I am all for discipline - Kids and horses. But this situation could have been entirely avoided by considerate riding - Not hauling the horses butt into the ground a few strides after a jump, in draw reins. Especially if it is a young, green horse. 



> The people who are freaking out over this obviously haven't been out in the real horse world.


I hate these statements - They are rarely true. One of the people who is speaking against this is a trainer/rider/clinician with over 40 years experience in the 'real' horse world.


----------



## dressagexlee

Forgot to add;


Equestriun said:


> That horse is fine, I bet it doesn't even have a scratch, mentally or physically. I still respect that rider.


How can you look at that horse and say that he's fine? He's confused and ****ed off!


----------



## juneau

MacabreMikolaj said:


> Please pay attention and read all the posts before making accusations. The girl who posted this is NOT the rider. As much as I disagree with the video, attacking the OP when it wasn't her just makes you look foolish and causes misconceptions and bad reputations.



Um I was *talking about the rider!* I *did* read the posts, I *wasn't* speaking to the person who posted it. Sorry I just clicked on the video thinking to see a horse rearing, then I see that person whacking the horse on the head. I just was in complete shock. Then I read the post and saw people thought the same thing I did and then I responded. Sorry I was so mad I used really bad Grammar! I was *NOT* calling the poster stupid!!! I was calling the rider STUPID because what they did was VERY stupid and only a ill-educated horse person would do that to there equine friend. I see people dis people in videos all the time on here call them names and such.


----------



## Allison Finch

Oh, my....where do I start??




Equestriun said:


> To tell you the truth, if I saw a kid acting up then I would hope the mother would smack him/her, and I know most of you will probably take this the wrong way, like everything else. My whole family, and I were raised that if you talked back or acted out then you would get reprimanded, if that meant a butt spanking, then so be it. I turned out great and so didn't my family and many other people I know. That's the problem with most (not all) kids these days, their parents didn't discipline them enough.
> 
> *I will agree there. The is precious little discipline being taught to our children. I sure received my share of butt whippings*
> 
> 
> And that goes the same for horses.People tend to forget that these are still wild animals; they aren't your children. They can kill you if you don't fix a a problem. I don't know about you, but I'd rather see the horse get reprimanded and get over it, then the rider falling off and dying. I lost my grandmother to a horse that bucked her off, and I would pick her life over a horses any day.
> 
> 
> *You need to chill a bit. You can't ride horses with fear in your heart and a chip on your shoulder. It is not a choice of me or him. It is the choice of constructive correction or pointless DEstructive correction.*
> 
> I'm *not* saying she handled it the best way, but everyone calling the rider out over the internet isn't helping either. The people who are freaking out over this obviously haven't been out in the real horse world. This is nothing compared to the things I've and others have seen. I just think everyone is overreacting.
> 
> 
> *My dear, I have been training horses, I suspect, longer than you have been alive. As such, you need to be careful with statements like that.*
> *Just because you have seen far worse, we are supposed to feel good? Who do you hang with that you accept that as normal? Just asking.*
> 
> That horse is fine, I bet it doesn't even have a scratch, mentally or physically. I still respect that rider.
> 
> *I will debate this one with you, right now. On the third rear, the horse is cowering and, obviously, expecting the ear strikes. I doubt the horse has the slightest clue WHY she is being beaten. THAT is the point. I spent a career reschooling horses damaged by such treatment. They learn to expect violence whenever they don't understand something and make a mistake. Eventually, they start to panic the moment they don't understand anything. THIS can make them dangerous. This horse was ridden onto that rear by poor technique. *


 
Be careful making sweeping remarks about people's experiences. I suspect there are many people here who know what they are talking about in this REAL WORLD..


----------



## juneau

Equestriun said:


> To tell you the truth, if I saw a kid acting up then I would hope the mother would smack him/her, and I know most of you will probably take this the wrong way, like everything else. My whole family, and I were raised that if you talked back or acted out then you would get reprimanded, if that meant a butt spanking, then so be it. I turned out great and so didn't my family and many other people I know. That's the problem with most (not all) kids these days, their parents didn't discipline them enough. And that goes the same for horses.* People tend to forget that these are still wild animals; they aren't your children. They can kill you if you don't fix a a problem. I don't know about you, but I'd rather see the horse get reprimanded and get over it, then the rider falling off and dying. I lost my grandmother to a horse that bucked her off, and I would pick her life over a horses any day.
> *
> I'm *not* saying she handled it the best way, but everyone calling the rider out over the internet isn't helping either. The people who are freaking out over this obviously haven't been out in the real horse world. This is nothing compared to the things I've and others have seen. I just think everyone is overreacting.
> 
> That horse is fine, I bet it doesn't even have a scratch, mentally or physically. I still respect that rider.


You say right in your statement that you would get smacked in the butt. That horse was hit with a whip in the* Face*! I agree if my horse is misbehaving I will give her a good wack on the tushie, but in her face? That is just out of line and will not correct the rearing problem and can make the horse rear more. Which makes the situation worse and more dangerous. Im sorry to hear your grandmother died, but saying you respect a rider that hits a horse in the face to correct a rearing problem is wrong.


----------



## MacabreMikolaj

Equestriun, you missed the entire point. Nobody is upset with the level of discipline - people are ticked that someone could "discipline" an animal for doing nothing more then what the rider literally asked him to do as cause of her actions.

The fact that you can't see this makes me a little lulzy that you seem fit to criticize anyone else as not being a part of the "real horse world".


----------



## Lis

You punish in the middle of an act so the message is that the act is bad but stopping is good. The horse was tugged on the mouth and tried to escape, she should have smacked it yes but not once it had come down and not on the head especially not with a crop. Because you have seen worse does not make this right and I feel quite sad that you think we are over reacting. I've been on a rearer but I didn't smack it on the head once it had come down. The way I see it the only acceptable time to smack a horse on the head is if it is biting you and then you do it as the horse is either going for you or has hold of you.


----------



## speedy da fish

I ride a young TB, Woody. He can sometimes rear when a schooling whip is used (which i wasnt told about, ah well i KNOW now). All I was told to do was to relax and give him the rein and his reaction was 'oh youre not going to fight me?' and then he stopped.


----------



## White Foot

In all do respect, when you're on a rearing horse, you're thinking about staying on, not smacking him when he's up rearing. I'm done making excuses for the rider.


----------



## iridehorses

I think everyone has made their point and there is little need to continue. I've gone in and changed some posts due to the harshness of the responses; it was done without changing the tone of the response.


----------

